# Receiving an Employment contract without an interview



## lottersa (6 mo ago)

Good day,

I applied for various positions in Dubai and received an Employment contract after a couple of e-mail exchanges with a certain companies' HR department and email address. I have to pay and apply for the work permit myself to a nominated travel agent.

Both companies, seem legit on the internet.

Is there a way to verify the legitimacy of all of this? ie. Somewhere, where I can type in the names and check for scams?


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

lottersa said:


> Good day,
> 
> I applied for various positions in Dubai and received an Employment contract after a couple of e-mail exchanges with a certain companies' HR department and email address. *I have to pay and apply for the work permit myself to a nominated travel agent.*
> 
> ...


Its an obvious scam for 2 reasons:

1) You're being asked to pay in advance (any genuine employer will NOT ask you for money up front)
2) You haven't had an interview. Think about it...how can they know you can do the job without having spoken to you first? Anyone can compile a CV but conveying your credentials in an interview is a completely different thing.

Don't fall for the scam.


----------

